# What's wrong with my tractor?



## sblattert (Oct 16, 2010)

My Simplicity Regeny 14 hydro is having serious problems. I want to check here for advice before spending a ton of money on it. I was about to trade the mower on Craigslist for a logsplitter, and getting it ready I got some problems. 

The mower would start, run for about 5 minutes, start smoking a little bit, then shut down and blow a lot of white smoke. I did notice oil around the muffler area, but no leaks that I could find. Being broken down is not that big of a deal since it is my back up, but I'm try to get rid of it. What could I be looking at here? Is it something I can fix? I am afraid I am looking at a head gasket or piston ring problem. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

The first two things I would try before spending any money are: 1/ Do a compression test. 2/ Torque down the cylinder head. If you're still having problems, it could be anything from rings to a warped head. Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with Belarus - Id also check the oil - make sure gasoline isnt working its way into the oil if the carb over flows.

Oil could be sneaking past the valve seals into the combustion chamber .

I have a 12HP OHV teccy motor with a bad breather/valve seals - i wondered why the breather was plugged off- i found out after the air filter was saturated with oil ( was leaking out the carb) - motor ran horrible and smoked alot.


----------



## sblattert (Oct 16, 2010)

I checked the oil last night again for smell, and it smelled like gas. So I guess over the winter gas was getting by the float needle into the gas. I have been told by other sources to drain the oil, and clean the carb all out. Does this seem like I am on the right track?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

sblattert said:


> I checked the oil last night again for smell, and it smelled like gas. So I guess over the winter gas was getting by the float needle into the gas. I have been told by other sources to drain the oil, and clean the carb all out. Does this seem like I am on the right track?



Yep, and install a manual fuel shut off valve..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its a common problem for older tractors having gas leak by the carb- if youd continued to run the motor with gas diluting the oil, it wouldve ruined the berings and destroyed the motor .


----------

